# Manta Rota



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello All 

Can anyone out there tell me if it is still okay to overnight in Manta Rota. Thinking of going there tomorrow for a 3 day wild camp!!

NeilandDebs


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

NeilandDebs said:


> Hello All
> 
> Can anyone out there tell me if it is still okay to overnight in Manta Rota. Thinking of going there tomorrow for a 3 day wild camp!!
> 
> NeilandDebs


Hi NeilandDebs

Im sure its ok to park there ..........but I read a thread the other day saying that they charge a fee to park. I will have another look to try and find thread.

Found it

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopt...-for-parking-at-manta-rota-start-9th-jan.html

Paul


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Paul
Many thanks for that. €4 a night can't be bad. We will be there tomorrow!!

Neil and Debs


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

There is a previous thread which says it's 4 euros reducing to 3 euros after 30 days. I wonder if anyone knows if it will be a permanent aire now they are charging.
We stayed there at the beginning of December and it was free then. We were told at the time that only the east car park was open to motorhomes from 15th Nov to 15th Feb.


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

I walked round Manta Rota parking yesterday and there was no sign of anybody being charged.....yet. 

The payment booth is in place but all shuttered up and there is a barrier permanently in the upright position. 

From the look of things it will be some time before charging is implemented.

John


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

The charging was due to start from 9th Jan (nice man came around handing out leaflets).

Was the service point working John? How many campers were there?

David


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi David.


There were only two UK vans there (really old ones). The toilet emptying was functional along with water.

But other than that there were no signs that the authorities are breaking their necks to start charging.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

As an add-on, David, there were a lot of German and Dutch vans on the site. The powers that be have moved the vans from the left, as you go in, to them all being on the right, now.

The fact there were only two UK vans surprised me as I go down there quite regularly and there are usually quite a bunch of English 
MHs.

John


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

I was there over Xmas and New Year and agree with lack of English campers. I thought it was a great place. But to put the €4 charge into perspective, I am currently staying at a newish site near Gale. €5 a night inc. electric, service point and wifi! Its full.

David


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

DavidDredge said:


> I was there over Xmas and New Year and agree with lack of English campers. I thought it was a great place. But to put the €4 charge into perspective, I am currently staying at a newish site near Gale. €5 a night inc. electric, service point and wifi! Its full.
> 
> David


Hiya David
Could you possibly give us directions to this Aire for future reference.
(Not Co-ordinates please as we use a map)
Thanks
Julie


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello David
Re the aire you are on, if possible can you give co ords as I use the sat nav. Also we are off from Cabanas to Manta Rota today. 

Julie thank you for the info about the payment booth/waterpoint

Neil and Debs


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Sure. Address is Rua do Barranco Vale Rabelho, 8200-428 Guia-Albufeira. Road is on right, about 500m south of roundabout linking EN526 (runs parrellel to EN125) and main Guia to Gale road.

David


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

I returned to Monta Rota today, the first time since charging began. The place was packed! 

Barriers have been installed, you are met by a warden and you have to pay in advance. You are given a ticket so you can exit and reenter at any time for which you have paid. You can pay to stay longer once you are in.

Check-in is from 8 to 5 weekdays and 9 to 6 at weekends. Charges are €4 per day but this reduces to €3.5 for 10days or more and €3 for 30 days or more (paid in advance!). Two electric points are provided and are charged at 50c for  each 2 hours, paid in advance at the gate. Water and dumping are free.


----------



## Cornal (May 15, 2005)

DavidDredge said:


> Sure. Address is Rua do Barranco Vale Rabelho, 8200-428 Guia-Albufeira. Road is on right, about 500m south of roundabout linking EN526 (runs parrellel to EN125) and main Guia to Gale road.
> 
> David


Can you give coords for this, also, please?


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Sure. GPS for Camp da Gale are N37deg 5min 33.55secs and W8deg 18min 41.76secs

Highly recommended

David


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

DavidDredge said:


> I returned to Monta Rota today, the first time since charging began. The place was packed!
> 
> Barriers have been installed, you are met by a warden and you have to pay in advance. You are given a ticket so you can exit and reenter at any time for which you have paid. You can pay to stay longer once you are in.
> 
> Check-in is from 8 to 5 weekdays and 9 to 6 at weekends. Charges are €4 per day but this reduces to €3.5 for 10days or more and €3 for 30 days or more (paid in advance!). Two electric points are provided and are charged at 50c for each 2 hours, paid in advance at the gate. Water and dumping are free.


Hello and thanks for up-to-date info. Is the parking still on the left hand side of car park? I assume that now they have installed barriers etc that it will be open all year and not just off season. It's a lovely spot.
Julie


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Parking is now on right side.


----------

